# dual lamp replacement for 20 gallon hood



## SHMaRiM (Apr 21, 2010)

Instead I decided to go with a Nova Extreme 24 inch T5HO Fixture 2X24W. I got the freshwater version with a pinkish bulb. So this would be 2.4w/gallon. Is that sufficient light for most plants? Also is a hood needed to prevent fish from escaping? I think I plan to put some schooling fish such as tetras in eventually.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

That much light you will need a good source of CO2 probably a pressurized setup and a good fert regime like the EI dosing.


----------



## SHMaRiM (Apr 21, 2010)

Right now im using a DIY c02 with diffuser. I am using about an 1 1/2" of original flourite substrate with about an 1" of carribean black sand atop it for looks. I am also dosing with Flourish nutrients. With the current stock 14w light the plants are growing SUPER slow.

And about the hood, do i need one if i plan to keep fish?


----------



## tanknewbie (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey man I just got the same exact hood. Where did you get the replacement lighting? Cost?


----------



## SHMaRiM (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought a Nova Extreme 24 inch T5HO Fixture 2X24W to replace the hood all together. But the Coralife Freshwater Aqualight T5 24in 28 watt is a good replacement for a low light setup. The Coralife fixture should just go in the same stock location. 

The stock lighting on the hood is Terrible for a planted setup. Putting out only 14w of light thats is less that 1watt/g. I figure the Coralife setup would be a low light setup putting out 1.4watts/g. The Nova setup would be a mid-high light setup putting out 2.4watts/g. 

Coralife setup runs about $55 shipped
Nova Runs about $70 shipped


----------



## NoRemorse76 (Feb 19, 2010)

I just ordered the Coralife as a replacement piece for the hood. I will update if I run into any issues. He was correct with the price it is $55 with shipping from BigAl's. I had a similar thread going in the low tech forum and I saw this. Figured I would add my two copper on this.


----------



## SHMaRiM (Apr 21, 2010)

You might as well just make a DIY Co2 using an airstone. I know you mentioned not having one in your thread.

Yeast $2.50
Bottle $Free$
Tubing $2.50
Check Valve $1.50
Airstone $2.00
-------------------
Total= $8.50

IMO worth it...


----------



## NoRemorse76 (Feb 19, 2010)

Just wanted to post an update on this thread. I received the fixture yesterday afternoon. It turns out to be just a tad short of fitting correctly on the hood itself. The old fixture has a black case that fits the glass window snugly. This one is probably a cm or 2 short on the ends to fit and an inch maybe short on the width. I may try and retro fit it to the plastic case for the old fixture or leave it. I am slightly disappointed, but over all satisfied with the clearly higher output of light. I will try and take measurements at home this afternoon, to maybe give a better idea of the size difference.


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

I got the exact same fixture here that you are referring to (the coralife):

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/108198-coralife-2x14-t5-24-over-16-a.html

Did you get just as dramatic a change in lighting as I did? And obviously - the fixture is going to fit your tank better than mine, I have 2 inches of overhang on each side of the tank since my tank is only 20 inches wide.


Do you want to see a pic of it from the top of the tank?


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

i have the Coralife Freshwater Aqualight T5 24in 28 watt on my 20h and it grows just fine.


bent the legs to raise it up a bit, have it sitting on a single pane from the old cover (don't mind the dirty glass)


----------



## NoRemorse76 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah I saw a real nice improvement in light. I hadn't though about bending the wire parts to get a kind of "leg" on it. I might try that. Now I have to go to the home improvement store because of course the timer I had was only two prong and this one is three. That is what I get for buying the cheapy model at home depot.


----------



## SHMaRiM (Apr 21, 2010)

The Nova Extreme 2x24w fixture I received is phenomenal. Puts out lots of light but not overly excessive. I'm sure I'll be able to grow many different plants after looking at peoples plant choice with less powerful lighting. 2x the lighting of the Coralife.

To be honest, I ordered the $55 Coralife and then canceled my order after I found the Nova for $70 shipped. I figured, twice the lighting for $15 more, what the heck... Don't have my plants yet but I'm sure it will prove its worth once I get some stuff planted.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Should work out great with pressurized co2 and ei dosing. Good choice.


----------

